# 2016 #1A- CLOSED -Knitted stashbuster bag- How I knit a stashbuster bag.



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been asked by some of the people who saw my bags in pictures today to put the information here on how to knit the Stash buster bag for those who don't crochet (if you crochet you will see the workshop for the Stashbuster bag in the list below these posts.

*KNIT BAG*.

I USE circular needles size no larger than 4mm but if you have l00Cm circular needles in 3.5 or 3.75 it gives you a nice tight knit. I personally use magic loop but I think you could work in just l00cm circulars, if you make sure to keep track of both ends.

most of the yarn used in all my bags is worsted weight red heart or other inexpensive yarns. 
I use acrylic or blends, not wool. These bags are inexpensive to make but make great gifts!

If you can crochet I use a double strand and do half double crochet in a long oval for the bottom. If you knit , It is a bit more difficult. You will have to use the smallest size needles - no larger than 3.50 or 3.75 and cast on two thread of colors you plan on using in the bag.

it is much better if you can crochet the bottom as it is tighter. I also did two knitted bottoms and sewed them together to give more strength, then picked up the stitches from the edge, of both sides and started knitting straight up. This gave me a must stronger base.

I make my handles, bottoms and pockets in crochet. But even fabric can be used. You can make it all knitted but the main thing is to make it as firm as possible. I don't worry much about the sides but the bottom and handles should be very firm.

I cast on a variety of stitches. for the larger bags I don't knit with two strands although you could use a 4 mm and double strands which would give you a pretty strong bag.

The main thing is to have the bottom, the top trim and the handles quite firm.

-------------
Cast on the number of stitches which will give you a bag 36 - 40 " around. I don't worry too much about the number as each of my bags are different.

for a smaller bag- l4 inches each side or 28 - 30 inches works well.

Cast on the main row the equivalent of one side. then start knitting around the first cast on, you will knit on both sides of the first row, increasing 3 cast ons at each end, making a long oval. See example below.

Make sure you don't twist your stitches. Keep on going around , increasing your ends by enough stitches to make the sides so that your oval is at least 3-4" wide for the larger bag and 
2 -3# wide for the smaller bag.

Then you will either carry on using two yarns (I don't variegate them that much) I usually use one color at a time. If you are going to use two strands make sure your needles are able to knit without it being too much of a strain. With the crochet bottom and my bad shoulder I use one thickness of yarn.

I always change colors at the end of the row, never on the other end or in the middle. Use markers. I put a marker at each end - with a colored marker to show the starting end. go round and round as shown in the lower picture. The top picture is to give you an idea of how it is set up.

Every few rows, change your pattern and your color.

Pattern# l. I use purl one, knit one in the back, for one whole row, then when I get to the end of the first oval I purl into the knit row and knit into the purl row making sure I always knit into the back. do this for 3 or 4 rows. Making sure to knit in the purl and purl in the knit. Always knitting in the back of the stitch. Then end with a purl row.

To change colors I always knit the first row in the new color. I join at the beginning of the row and knit the two colors together, leaving enough to wind in when I am finished. Make sure the joined yarns are at the inside.

Pattern 2. I also do wide stripes. knit 4 - purl 3 around. I don't worry too much if the numbers don't match at the ends as they don't show. so if you have to change the pattern by one or two stitches at the first turn, it is okay. Start the next side with knit 4 - purl 3. Do this for 4 or 5 rows.

#3. I also knit 4 rows,

"then knit two rows using knit 4 purl 3 around the oval -making sure that the purl stitches were on top of each other.

then knit all around for 3 rows.

Continue until you have 3 sets of purl 3 and then change your pattern and color. See blue bag bottom pattern. Look through any pattern books or stitch patterns and pick out 3 or 4 different patterns to include in your bag.

In this one I wanted the main color to be blue so I ended up with the light blue, changed to the dark blue, - knit one row, and then the next row I purled. Then the next row I did a yarn over knit 2 together all around the bag. then another purl row and changed the color with a knit row on each color change throughout the bag/ I am going to include all the bags I have made so that you can see how I used the color.

Keep on changing your colors whenever you wish. Change the stitch patterns whenever you wish. Remember knit the first row of a new color, then start with the pattern or edge the pattern with a purl row, then the pattern, then a purl row and then change color if you wish.

Once you get to the height you wish for your bag. Knit a fancy edging. I use a fairly tight stitch and I also use a couple of rows of crochet. If you are concerned about the crochet go to the stashbuster bag workshop and Rachel tells you how to use crochet. If you are stuck I will try to help you . If you are going to knit your handles don't make them too long and make them double. I attach mine on the inside, crossing over the top . side by side with about 5 inches in between the two handles. If I am putting in a pocket I do the knitting as tight as Ican, the color that won't show the stitching very much - and put the pocket inside. If you sew, I would recommend doing a lining especially for the knitted bags. I use my knitted bags to carry a knitting project.

Don't hesitate to ask me any questions.here are the pictures of my bags - refer to the stashbust bag workhop if you run into any design problems . I often put a lot of balls of yarn in one bag and just pick one out for each color and away I go. Others, like the blue one are planned a bit more.

To finish off the bag. I work in the yarn ends by splitting them into two threads and working each one in a different direction. I find it works well, holds the yarn and is not too thick. I do that for my stashbuster sweaters and tunics too. Then make a pocket about 5 " long and 3 inches wide and sew it carefully using the color of yarn most likely not to show up too much on the front. then attach the handles on the inside, at least one in -( Better two) the same color as your top border which I do wide enough for the handles to be attached using the same color.

***************************
IMPORTANT:I was just checking out the new posts on Main and a woman mentioned that she puts a cardboard, shaped bottom in her knitted bags!!! I have been thinking about this and I think I will make some knitted rectangles and ovals to cover the cardboard. I am going to make them like a long, narrow envelope and fit them inside the bag when it is finished. That would solve the problem of too soft a bag with little structure. You would have a definite shape with a strong base. I am delighted!! That is what is so wonderful about kP and why I read most of the new posts. I have changed my knitting completely since 2011 when I joined this group!

Think about it ladies. If you find an easy way to do this, and even if this thread is locked down the road, please pm me and I will add it to the information already posted here!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The stashbuster bag workshop link is as follows: It is locked but you are welcome to copy what you wish and to use all the information there. It also gives information as to the stitches you need to crochet etc. Rachel taught beginning crochet and other crochet classes. The classes are all listed in the link below my posts. So check them all out. and have fun with these bags!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109902-1.html


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, Shirley, for taking the time out to post the pattern for knitters.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope it makes sense. I do each one differently. It really helps if you can find a way to make the bottom quite sturdy. The crochet (hdc) works really well for the handles, bottom and pockets. so if you only do a bit of crochet you could even do single crochet using 2 strands.

I wil be around tomorrow in case someone has a question. No problem if it is just used for information. I will end up posting it in the archives for future use too. Possibly will add it to the crochet stashbuster bag rachel taught early in the workshops.

If you make a bag please post it on this thread as it will be part of our archives. Do check out the original bag workshop as there is lots of interesting ideas and discussion. it was an excellent class. I will also open a PARADE OF FINISHED BAGS. So work along here and I will be happy to help. If my instructions aren't clear, ask.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks you have such a wealth of information that you so willingly share.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!! I'll certainly check this one out.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank You so much!!!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am on vacation but will be watching as I have so much odds and ends at home.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for this, Shirley, the bags look great. Many projects going on now, so will not be able to start one for a while, but will save information.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Shirley. Love your workshops tips and tricks.

_Thanks very much. I think the workshop section can be used for information topics as well. Just the information in some cases, so am going to start putting tips and ideas into this section. It is a section to help us all improve our knowledge and our abilities. So if anyone sees a suggestion on main that might be worthwhile, let me know.

I have had to cut back on the number of organized workshops to one a month at the most, but something like this one could be posted and kept to be used as help for KP knitters. Shirley_


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you so much! Thanks for adding the knitting instructions along with the crochet instructions! Am checking this out as I have scrap yarn and this looks like a perfect project for it. :sm01:


----------

